
Stop Twittering and Go Solve a Problem - mattjaynes
http://www.scottburkett.com/index.php/misc/2007-05-08/stop-twittering-and-go-solve-a-problem.html
======
bsaunder
I've noticed the same thing, but fortunately for the twitter folks, someone
(teenagers?) seems to think their app is useful.

It seems impossible to judge the success of an app like that before it's
launched. Fortunately, I guess when you are a VC throwing around 10s of
thousands of dollars at something as unproven as that doesn't seem too risky
(a huge upside potential, with little downside).

------
danw
Twitter is interesting because it makes SMS a "scale free network". See:
<http://www.thefeaturearchives.com/topic/Networks/Email__Scale-
Free_Networks__and_the_Mobile_Internet.html>

------
samb
a-freakin'-men. twitter doesn't cure any of the pain i've got. or maybe i'm
just old.

